# Buying 2 Stroke 4x4 quad



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm considering picking up another 4x4 quad and have been seeing some 2 cycle Polaris 400s for sale, any thoughts on that versus holding out for a 4 stroke?


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

4 stroke has more torque per engine size at a lower RPM fits 4X4 use better. But if you come across a 2 stroke if a good deal is a good deal


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm a 4 stroke Honda guy through and through, I'll never mess with another two-cycle be it a quad or a motorcycle. Just my 2 cents. I've owned and seen many Hondas that are still running after 20 or 30 years! All 4 strokes, many have never had a single repair including the 3 I've owned!


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

mattawanhunter said:


> I'm a 4 stroke Honda guy through and through, I'll never mess with another two-cycle be it a quad or a motorcycle. Just my 2 cents. I've owned and seen many Hondas that are still running after 20 or 30 years! All 4 strokes, many have never had a single repair including the 3 I've owned!


I agree. Most anything I ever owned with a 2 stroke has been trouble.
I have a 2006 Honda. The only thing I have ever done is replace the spark plug once and a new battery every few years,and change the oil. It still runs like new.


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

TrailMarker said:


> I'm considering picking up another 4x4 quad and have been seeing some 2 cycle Polaris 400s for sale, any thoughts on that versus holding out for a 4 stroke?


Hold out for a four stroke, you’ll be much happier.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## red wolf (Apr 1, 2014)

I have a 400 Polaris 4x4 2 stroke .. love it. Starts better vs my 4 stroke Polaris in the dead cold.

Fast as **** , powerful for work. I like the 4 stoke better when pulling the disk but I like my small tractor even more for that job. Outside of that I would personally take the 2 stroke

I also have two Honda 3 wheelers from 83 and 84 that have been virtually problem free. 1 carb replacement do to rusty gas tank. Put plastic replacement tank on and new carb all good again.


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm pretty sure those Honda 3 wheelers are 4 strokes.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

brigeton said:


> I'm pretty sure those Honda 3 wheelers are 4 strokes.


They could be 250R's, which were 2 strokes.


----------



## red wolf (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes the Honda 3 wheelers are 4 strokes simple ignition simple carbs very bulletproof. 

If your lucky to get a good machine most will provide you with years of service. Simple maintenance and not thrashing on it will prolong dependability.


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

MossyHorns said:


> They could be 250R's, which were 2 strokes.


I learned something. I didn't know Honda ever made a 2 stroke anything.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

They made 2 stroke dirt bikes, three wheelers and quads. They are great for racing but poor for utility. Hard to beat the Honda 300 4x4. That's the most dependable quad ever built! 

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

